
AffluentConfidante.com – Anonymous public statements by the wealthy to everyone - intininit
http://affluentconfidante.com/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Anonymous and you only accept CC payments and no cryptos like Bitcoin or
Zcash?

~~~
intininit
I looked into supporting Bitcoin through Stripe and it didn't look
straightforward. I do plan to add it this week though if it's possible.

------
josephorjoe
lol, good luck. I guess if they can find people to pay them $1/character to
host 7 tweets, they will have removed the burden of money from some people who
have too much of it.

